# Why are my cats trying to kill eachother all of a sudden?



## callahanthegreat (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, I have two indoor cats, a male (cal) and a female(maggie), both spayed/neutered. We have had them for about 3 years now and up until now they have gotten along quite well. They aren't best friends or anything like that but they play and tolerate eachother quite well. The only issues we've had were when we first got cal (we already had Maggie) he would hiss at her and was scared of us for about a week then he came around quite nicely. and also one time he got out and was lost for 2 days, very traumatic for him and when he got back they were hissing at eachother for a couple days but then within a few days they were back to normal.

NOW... last week in the morning, Maggie was in the bathroom and my fiance was petting her and cal walked into the bathroom and she attacked him, it sounded like there was a racoon in the house they were so loud and there was some blood on the floor from cal, and there was enough fur on our floors to make a new cat! So we both had to go to work, so we put cal in the bedroom with food and water and left maggie out. now he is terrified of her. he wont come out to eat or use the litter box or anything, we have to bring the litter box in to him a few times a day and bring his food there. we tried leaving the food in the kitchen hoping it would coax him out but he just didnt eat for a couple of days. Maggie stalks him, she knows she shouldnt because she will only do it when we arent looking. I'm at my wits end and i need help.

This morning he came out of the room (finally!) and he was coming when i was getting their food and then maggie charged at him again. now hes back in the room scared and hissing... 

I feel like we've tried everything, we even took them to my in-laws house where they have been many times, they have 2 cats and a dog there, and i thought some outside socialization would do them good. but as soon as they were back home they were being the same. and i tried using the lazer pointer to get them playing, but same thing they're in the same room and as soon as i stop she comes at him and he just growls and hisses like crazy.

PLEASE HELP! I dont know what to do and the thought of having to get rid of one of them kills me!


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

have you tried feliway or spirit essences yet?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome and I'm sorry, I don't have much time right now to post.
Please do a Google search for *Feline Redirected Aggression*, especially 'a case study' article at the website LittleBigCat.


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

Heidi will probably repost later with her answers for redirected aggression, but basically your female cat might have seen another cat outside the window or what not and turned her anger on the male. 

I've never tired this trick, but other members have said they had success with separating them for a few days. Rubbing a small wash cloth over the aggressive cat, then over the other one and then back over the aggressor. Let the aggressor get use to their mingled smells before letting them see each other again. Then, drop a couple drops of vanilla extract on the back of the cat's neck before they meet, which will make them smell the same. 

If that doesn't work, you might have to do a completely new re-introduction between the two starting from scratch.

Hopefully, someone else will pipe in with some more ideas.

'Chelle


----------



## callahanthegreat (Mar 2, 2010)

i will definately try that and the story from that website you guys were talking about is very similar to my cats behaviour, except for one thing, my cats were in the bathroom with my fiance when this whole thing started, it was like maggie was jealous that callahan was coming into the bathroom and she just bolted at him. no other animals around.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Redirected aggression is a funny thing. We won't always know what the trigger is. It can be sight, smell, sound and even a memory. Or, I suspect, a passing thought. Perhaps the one kitty was startled by the appearance of the other and it triggered her response. It could have also been a response triggered because bathroom smells (_perfumes, soaps, hairsprays, deodorants_) over-powered the cat smells that would have allowed her to 'recognize' her companion.

There is something else I wanted to add, but I need to go look for it. BRB.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, quicker than I thought! I had just posted this and wanted to copy/paste instead of re-type...

*Feline Redirected Aggression* 
This is a response the cat has to a sight, sound, smell or memory that triggers this behavior. 
They are acting instinctively and really cannot help their response. It is like a person afraid of mice, or spiders. They will become frightened and react, EVERY time; screaming, jumping, flailing and/or running to get away. They cannot NOT be afraid of the mouse or spider, they just ARE and will react. 
It is similar for kitties experiencing redirected aggression: 
The cat sees, hears, smells something that activates its' instinct for survival (_fight/flight_), but if he cannot reach the source of this trigger, he "redirects" it onto those around him; other pets and his people. The best way to handle a cat in the throes of a redirected aggression incident is to handle it as little as possible and/or try to get it into a small room to hang out and calm down by itself. The best way to prevent these incidents is to reduce and/or eliminate the triggers so it doesn't happen. You can use some products like a pheromone 'calming odor' in the form of a Feliway plug-in, it looks/works like an air-freshener but the odor/pheromone tells the cat "all-is-cool, be-mellow". You can also use other natural things, like Composure Liquid or Rescue Remedy to help keep him calm.

Maybe someone else will be able to give you better advice. I've only experienced Redirected Aggression once or twice, but neither episode was as bad as what you've described. I was attacked by a new cat when he smelled the outdoor tomcat on my hands. He yowled and leapt at me, I turned my face and upper body and he just scratched my shoulder badly. He did that because I smelled like the rival tomcat and his instincts took over.
Best of luck,
Heidi =^..^=

http://www.sniksnak.com/cathealth/aggression3.html
http://www.littlebigcat.com/?action=library 
Redirected Aggression article from LBC: http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... acasestudy


----------



## callahanthegreat (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel like I made some progress tonight, we were both very angry at maggie for her "stalking" but we've stopped that and are trying to give her more affection, its hard though because we feel so bad for callahan. but tonight i tried the cloth thing, and at first they both tried swatting at it and cal got upset at the smell but then i gave his some treats while rubbing the cloth on him and that seemed to work, i had them eating treats while i sat on the floor between them. but when my fiance came home he startled them and maggie lept at callahan scaring him again... slow progress i guess. then later she saw callahan come out of the bedroom and she bolted down the hallway at him. i was able to catch her before she caused any damage though... 

thanks for all the info, you guys are so helpful
Salina


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You are welcome. I like how you described what you'd been doing with the cloth and treats. That will be very helpful for others who are searching to learn how they can do things to help their kitties get along. 
h


----------



## callahanthegreat (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks! More progress today... had callahan out in the living room and he was playing with the lazer pointer (his fave toy) and maggie was in there too and they were fine, then i walked away for one second to get some treats and she chased him into the bedroom and they were hissing and spitting at eachother again... its slow progress but i also tried the vanilla on the back of their necks, not sure how well it worked, but he's definately venturing out of the bedroom more lately, but when he gets into the living room maggie chases him back intot he bedroom... i'll keep working on it though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, baby-steps. How about putting Maggie in a room by herself for a period of time so Callahan can roam at-will without any interference from her? It may be a good idea to get his scent spread all over the house so Maggie can come-to-terms with his presence everywhere. I don't like that she is 'staking out' the LR as her territory and denying him access, I just don't know how to impress upon her that it is *your* house and everyone is welcome, like you can with dogs who look to their people to lead.


----------



## callahanthegreat (Mar 2, 2010)

yes i agree, i dont like that she's claiming space either, and its not just the living room its any area past the hallway that goes to the bedroom, they're pretty good when theyre in the bedroom. i guess it is because she sees that as his turf. but i tried locking her in the bedroom but she can open doors, so i put her in the bathroom and locked the door, but hes so distracted my her (VERY LOUD) meowing and jumping at the door that he is still a bit scared, i was thinking about sending just her to my in laws for a couple of days to see how that works, she's been there many times with us when we house sit for them, and without us when we leave them there when we go out of town, so i think she wont feel abandoned and they have two cats and a dog so maybe it will give her a chance at some proper socialization? and give callahan a chance to get his bearings back. we'll see, i might try that this weekend because i'm going to be away for 10 days in march and then it will only be my fiance to take care of both of them. right now with me doing shift work there's somebody at home most of the time which is good for them i think.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for this post!

Since my kitty died my Lucy has been very aggressive toward my Juno. It's gotten to the point where if they get within a foot of each other a fight breaks out. I had no idea what could be happening, she doesn't seem to be grieving. Maybe this could be her way of dealing with the loss.


----------



## callahanthegreat (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Aprilmay, i'm so sad to hear that, it must be terrible losing one and then having your other two fighting. 

All I can say is that the information that Heidi gave me has saved our family THANK-YOU! Honestly the ideas that I got here started to work almost instantly and this afternoon I woke up ( I worked a graveyard shift i'm not lazy lol...) but I woke up at around 1 in the afternoon and callahan was lying beside me in his usual sopt (a spot he hasnt been in for over a week now) and maggie was right beside him and she started cleaning him (he doesnt like it and does a little yell at her, but still things are rapidly returning to the way they were.) 

We still have some issues with the living room and kitchen but we're making big progress there too, i locked maggie in the bedroom and let callahan roam around a bit, he seemed nervous and was constantly looking for maggie but he played a bit. When we let her out he hissed and ran back into the bedroom once he saw her, but they're fine when they're in the bedroom, it just seems to be a bit of a territory issue now, but I feel safe leaving them at home with the doors open again.  

Thanks again for all of the help. I hope this thread can help other people who are in a similar situation.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

callahanthegreat said:


> All I can say is that the information that Heidi gave me has saved our family THANK-YOU!


  Awww, shucks!  
I'm very glad they seem to be slowly reaffirming their friendly relationship again. That is good news!


----------

